# Modification ideas for black 06reg Corsa SXI



## James12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Was thinking about spending some money on modifying my corsa sxi, just wanting suggestions for good modifications suited for this car please

Mines similar to 1 below:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

What you after, looks, or performace increase?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what about a white wrap on the roof panel


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't go wrong with some nice wheels and a sublte drop.

Thats all (basically) i've done to my Bm

/Thread.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep it standard.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

mdswente said:


> Keep it standard.


Thats helpful to him seeing as he wants to modify it :wall:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd stick with nice subtle alloys and a slight drop in height. More than that and your throwing money away.
Fitting something like the latest VXR alloys might keep costs down (A1 condition 2nd hand set).


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Colour code it if it isn't already.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

www.corsa-c.co.uk would be a great starting place


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Would drop the car slightly, slight tints, wheels painted and possibly an irrmsher grille and rear spoiler.

Will keep it subtle looking.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to sound like an old insurance bore, but check any proposed mods with your Insurers _before_ you carry them out. If they won't cover them, they will want the policy cancelled and you will lose out on this year's no claims bonus. If they will cover them, they may well want a hefty premium and the cost may outweigh the motivation.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Mods eh?

Now yer talking:

Neons under the car for sure, lowered, 19" rims with spinny's, 12" Sub in the boot, tweeters, an amp, go faster stripes, your name and your girlfriends name on the top of the front windscreen, a dump valve so folk know you have a turbo (I know its not a turbo) mods to your doors to make them lambo style suicide doors, chipped, HID's, de-badged, single wiper conversion, de-locked, tints, roll-bar, dukes of hazzard style horn and to finish it off a flashing gear knob.

Will that do?

BOOOOM!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Alloys and a drop, keep it simple and you can't go far wrong with the wee Corsa, the wifes had tints which I thought it suited


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine looks almost the same as this except your wheels. I have the tints but the stock sxi wheels atm


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The tints on the front of that are ridiculous! 
The corsa c (or any corsa for that matter) isn't well catered for in the subtle mods sector, it's mostly halfords specials. Nice non oem wheels, lowering and smoothing would be my way forwards.
Lose the bonnet bra from this and it's a nice little motor.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ours was running stock wheels, thats just me messing about with some photo software and seeing what the wheels I had on my Bravo at the time would've looked like on the Corsa.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bigmc said:


> The tints on the front of that are ridiculous!


The tints look far darker in the pic than they were in the flesh, passed plenty of police in that car and none of them gave it a second look. I never had any issues with visibility when I drove it, if I had I would've been the first to hold up my hands and admit I'd made a mistake in putting them on and taken them off without hesitation.


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Im probably looking at getting exhaust tip, nice set of alloys and maybe lowered a little bit?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Do whatever you think looks good. Imo subtle mods are the best.

With my car I got all clear indicator bulbs, LED lights where possible, and kept the oem wheels, just powdercoated them.


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aye, the car looks really nice already just want a couple changes. Just not to much otherwise it luks like a chavs car


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mdswente said:


> Keep it standard.


Save the money you want to waste on modifying it and get a better car!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe the op likes his corsa, each to their own and all that.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Maybe the op likes his corsa, each to their own and all that.


+1 - nothing wrong with a suubtly modified corsa :thumb:


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

Exterior:
Colour code
Lower
Alloys
Tints
Smoked side reps
Smooth
Smoked Facelift head lights
SRI Mirrors
Colour code V grill/ Irmy Grill
Cupra R Lower splitter/ Omega Lower splitter
Irmy skirts
Irmy/ sri/ sxi spoiler
H.I.D's
De- Rub strip
Meriva boot handle/ Smooth boot
SXI rear lights/ Led lights
Smoked rear fogs
De- Wiper
De- Badge
C/C Roof rails
SunStrip
Ariel
Wind Deflectors
Pick a colour and use as the theme

Interior: 
Arm Rest
Head unit
Sound Deadning
Roof lining in suede
Pillars re trimmed
Irmy floor mats
Dvd headunit
Spray centre console
Silver seat belts
Corsa D head rests

Audio:
Sub
Components
Co- axials
Soundproofing doors, boot, engine


Hope this helps


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmc said:


> The tints on the front of that are ridiculous!
> The corsa c (or any corsa for that matter) isn't well catered for in the subtle mods sector, it's mostly halfords specials. Nice non oem wheels, lowering and smoothing would be my way forwards.
> Lose the bonnet bra from this and it's a nice little motor.


Hey i think your totally wrong there!

There are lots of subtle mods for the C.



James12 said:


> Im probably looking at getting exhaust tip, nice set of alloys and maybe lowered a little bit?


Personally i like OEM. So with your being a SXI, i'd be looking at getting SRI alloys. Lightish tints at the back, nothing on the front.

Have a look at LMF

Great guys, been to there shop and they always do a better deal instore too. 

I would put these into your lower grills - http://www.lmfvauxhall.co.uk/Corsa-C-SRi-GSi-Lower-Grilles.html

Fit this grill - http://www.lmfvauxhall.co.uk/Irmscher-Grille-Corsa-C-i3501060-AP.html

Fit these lowering springs - http://www.lmfvauxhall.co.uk/Eibach-Pro-Kit-Corsa-C.html I had these on my SRI which i think is 15mm lower than a standard SXI anyway.

Fit some flatblade wipers - http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/valeo-...m-um621-retrofit-flat-twin-pack-wiper-blades/

Heres a couple of pics of mine. Wish i'd never sold it


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Head over to www.corsa-c.co.uk

There is a guy selling some SRI wheels for £300 ono plus SXI's.


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Swap out the engine for a 2.0L. Leave it standard or just alloys and have a street sleeper.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

1.8 Turbo in this. 250BHP 0-60 5.2


----------

